# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.00 and Sigma Firmware v1.37 released

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.35.00  and Sigma Firmware v1.37 are out!*  *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following models added to the list of supported: ♦ *Acer Liquid Z110* (MT6575) ♦ *Lanix Ilium S215* (MT6577) ♦ *Lanix S700* (MT6589) ♦ *Nyx Noba* (MT6575) ♦ *Solone SL-Q20* (MT6252) ♦ *ZTE R239*   2. Corrected unlock code calculation algorithm (by IMEI and PID) for: ♦ Alcatel *OT-768T*
♦ Alcatel *OT-768*
♦ Alcatel *OT-875*
♦ Alcatel *OT-875T*   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* database updated with: ♦ *ZTE Kis Lite:* P752D01_EUROPEV1.0.0B08 ♦ *Atrix MB860:* 1 new firmware version   2. *ZTE Z433 Altair* is added in the test mode.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------

